# 1-2-3 ... six weeks!



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Stop me when this starts to sound familiar.
> 
> A fourth-quarter huddle late in the Nuggets' 104-82 loss to the Utah Jazz on Friday broke with this phrase: "1-2-3 ... six weeks!"
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/dempsey/ci_27618378/hey-cancun-here-come-nuggets?source=infinite


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sad. Rough year for them, but regardless, sad.


----------

